

Ask HN: Why move to Silicon Valley versus going to London? - throwaway73120

I, along with my co-founder, are currently debating whether to move to Silicon Valley (neither one of us has roots there) or go to Britain (one of is British).<p>I think that startups based in Silicon Valley are statistically going to have a higher chance of a) success and b) funding. But I just don't have raw data or stats to back that up.<p>Any one care to share something tangible?
======
pbreit
The home of Apple, Ebay, Yahoo, Google, Facebook, Twitter, Zynga, LinkedIn,
DropBox, AirBnB, PayPal, Yammer, Eventbrite, Yelp, Palantir, Square,
Salesforce, Etrade, NetFlix, Electronic Arts, Sequoia, Kleiner Perkins, Y
Combinator, etc.

That's not to say that you can't be successful in London but you have to
really understand the difference and execute accordingly.

